# Which size tire for 69 GTO w/15x8, 15x7?



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Bought a 69 GTO that comes with 14x6 wheels and redline tires. While I think they look really good, I'd like to put some 15x8 (rear) and 15x7 (front) but was wondering what is the best size tires for this setup with no rubbing?


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

JS, 
I asked the same questions a few weeks ago on a another thread for my 69', I figured 68' and 69' should be the same as they share front end sheetmetal. Every car can be slightly different, depending on front clip assy, etc. My front sheet metal is all repo Dynacorn, fenders, wheelhouses, hood.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/tires-68-gto-66521/

I have 15" x 7", 4" BS all around, I went with 255/60/15 Rear, and 235/60/15 Front, Cooper Cobra Radial GT.

The rears are fine, plenty of room

Turns out I DO have a very slight tire rub on front drivers side with the 235/60/15 when i'm turning hard left. I can't figure out why only one side, the other side I have about .250" clearance in same spot with wheel turned similarly. Reasons i'm looking at; I had the body off the frame 2 years ago to do my restoration, and I may have set the body slightly off center, or upon reassembly of my front clip slightly off center, also I installed aftermarket tubular upper control arms so I am looking at decreasing the caster today on that drivers side to see if it changes things. The rub is very minimal and I think would go away on its own if the tire wears even .050", but right now I am considering selling these front tires as used/new condition and buying two 215/65/R15 to be safe.

CPG


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

here's two more pictures of both tires, here i'm showing the clearances with wheel pretty much straight


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you! This is helps a lot. After reading through that thread and seeing the issues you had, I might play it safe and go with a 215/65/15 as well.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nevermind, I decided to go with the 235/60/15 on the front and I hope that it was just isolated incidents with yours rubbing.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I got the 235/60 and 255/60 mounted on the 15x7's, just waiting for the car to arrive so I can see how well they fit. Fingers crossed the the 235's don't rub any.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

those BFG's look nice, i think I read somewhere in a Hot Rod magazine article that they may run a tad larger than others, so go easy at first.

Fitting Tires and Wheels - Hot Rod Network

I adjusted my castor a little and have less occurence of my drivers side tire rub issue, but it still exists.

Show us some pics once you've got them on the car.

chuck


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you, yeah I'll be sure and post pics once they are installed and give any negative feedback I find. Hopefully there won't be any.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I got the car today and put the wheels on and there is no rubbing so far.

Below you can see the red lines (14x6 rims) it came with, too skin for my taste.
And then with the T/A's (15x7) 235/60 front and 255/60 rear.


----------



## Freddy Chavez (Jul 9, 2017)

I really like the looks of those ^

I'm considering 15x7's for my 68. Where did these come from?


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just a couple more views of the new wheels and tires, still no rubbing at all and I've put it through the ringer.


----------



## gto jones (Apr 30, 2015)

I have 275-60-15 drag radials 15x8 on the back no issues.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

On a 1969, would 235-15 tires fit OK the front with a 15X8 wheel with 4.5" backspace?

And what about 275-15 tires on the back with those same wheels?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Be aware of the front brake line hose,did not know mine was rubbing when I went from 70s to 60s. Turn the wheel from side to side.


----------

